# Error 15 en GRUB, Instalando Gentoo (Solucionado)

## DYNBM

Estimados Amigos:

Soy un novato en esto de Linux, y he comenzado a instalar gentoo, resulta que luego de haber instalado grub y reiniciar el sistema, me aparece el siguiente mensaje:

Iniciando 'gentoo Linux'

root (hd0,0)

Sistema de ficheros ext2fs, tipo de partición 0x83

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.4.20 root=/dev/hda3 vga=792

Error 15: Archivo no encontrado

Presione cualquier tecla para continuar...

Voy a la colección de errores de GRUB:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/grub-error-guide.xml

Realizo lo que se establece como solución a mi problema:

Listado de Código 4.6: Enmascarando Grub

(Ha de ejecutarse desde un entorno "chrooted")

# echo "=sys-boot/grub-0.93.20031222" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

# emerge grub -p

Se puede intentar usar también la macro grub-install, como recomiendan los autores de GRUB:

Listado de Código 4.7: Usando grub-install

[El parámetro --root-directory es necesario de tener una partición de inicio

(boot) dedicada; en caso contrario, no debe usarse]

# grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda

Al ejecutar la linea: #echo "=sys-boot/grub-0.93.20031222" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

Me arroja lo siguiente: bash: /etc/portage/package.mask: No such file or directory

He estado intentando resolver el problema, pero no sé qué sucede. Desde antemano agradecería sus comentarios y ayuda.

Saludos

Atte,.

DYNBMLast edited by DYNBM on Mon Nov 21, 2011 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

No creo que de momento emascarar grub sea la solucion de ningun problema sobre todo si grub ya está instalado como el hecho de marcar el error 15 indica.

Con lo siguiente es con lo que debes trastear:

 *Quote:*   

> root (hd0,0)
> 
> Sistema de ficheros ext2fs, tipo de partición 0x83
> 
> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.4.20 root=/dev/hda3 vga=792

 

intenta cambiarlo por:

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.4.20 root=/dev/hda3 vga=792

Si te da error con la vga elimina vga=792 ¡ojo! solo si ves que no funciona correctamente la pantalla.

----------

## DYNBM

Estimado Esteban, probé con ello y no resultó.

Aún no logro resolver el problema.

Saludos

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

Es la verdad que tu instalaste el kernel 2.4.20?

Cual ficheros tienes en /boot? ... -> ls -l /boot

saludos

andreas

----------

## DYNBM

Estimada Andreas:

Tengo instalado el kernel 3.0.0 (lo que sucede es que copié el error tipo).

Le eché una mirada a /boot y me aparece esto:

```
Gentoo-11 ~ # ls -l /boot

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   1 Mar  6  2011 boot -> .

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 387 Jul 19  2011 grub

Gentoo-11 ~ #
```

Saludos

Atte,.

DYNBM

----------

## esteban_conde

 *tu primer post wrote:*   

> root (hd0,0)
> 
> Sistema de ficheros ext2fs, tipo de partición 0x83
> 
> kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.4.20 root=/dev/hda3 vga=792
> ...

 

Dice que el kernel esta en /boot, pero la salida del comando de tu ultimo post:

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo-11 ~ # ls -l /boot
> 
> total 0
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   1 Mar  6  2011 boot -> .
> ...

 

Dice que ahí no está.

te aconsejo que copies el kernel a /boot o bien en grub.conf pongas su direccion, de otra forma nunca va a encontrar el kernel y te va a dar el mismo error hasta que lo arregles.

----------

## DYNBM

Estimado Esteban, gracias a lo que me señalaste logré resolver ese problema, ahora me apareció este otro:

http://www.pic2up.net/view/YmOMQy

```
/dev/sda1   /boot

/dev/sda2   /swap

/dev/sda3   /
```

Chequeé que estuviera bien configurado el archivo grub.conf

Saludos

Atte,.

DYNBM

----------

## agdg

Yo comenzaría revisando de nuevo grub y fstab, al ser lo más sencillo y rápido. Si todo esta ok, el problema está en el kernel. Es posible que no tengas añadido soporte para el sistema de archivos en el que está formateado el disco o que no tengas compilado los controladores de tu controladora de disco ATA/SATA. 

PD: Yo me inclino por los drivers de tu controladora de discos. Asegurate que está compilado dentro del kernel y no como módulo.

----------

## DYNBM

Estimados:

Esta es mi configuración de Grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/linux-3.0-gentoo root=/dev/sda3
```

Esta es mi configuración de fstab

```
# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0
```

Esto es lo que seleccioné de ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

http://www.pic2up.net/image/YuOLQwq

----------

## agdg

Sin saber tu hardware es imposible saber la configuración correcta. Arranca desde un livecd y ejecuta: lspci -k, con eso además del hardware sabrás los drivers que carga el livecd.

----------

## DYNBM

Estimado, esto es lo que me da el lspci

```
Gentoo-11 ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83) 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:06.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

02:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

02:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

02:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

02:09.4 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller
```

----------

## DYNBM

Esto me arroja el  #lspci -k

```
Gentoo-11 ~ # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: i915

       Kernel modules: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel modules: i915

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

       Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

       Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

       Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

       Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)   

       Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

       Kernel modules: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

       Kernel modules: i2c-i801

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH

       Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH Modem

       Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0m

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: 8139too

       Kernel modules: 8139too, 8139cp

02:06.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 12f5

       Kernel modules: ipw2200

02:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

       Kernel modules: yenta_socket

02:09.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

02:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: tifm_7xx1

       Kernel modules: tifm_7xx1

02:09.4 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller

       Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 3080

       Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

       Kernel modules: sdhci-pci
```

----------

## agdg

El driver de tu controladora es: 

```
 <*>     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support  
```

Por tanto debes de desmarcar: 

```

 < >     AMD/NVidia PATA support 

 < >     Intel PATA old PIIX support 

 < >     Intel SCH PATA support  

 < >     SiS PATA support  

 < >     Intel PATA MPIIX support  

 < >     Generic ATA support 
```

En principio no debería haber problemas por tener más de un driver compilado, pero tal vez en tu caso el kernel no es capaz de decidir cual debe usar. Ante la duda elimina todos los drivers intel obsoletos que no sirven, y de paso quita también los SiD y amd/nvidia que tampocon pintan nada.

Por supuesto, asegurate que tienes activado el soporte para ext3 que es el formato que usas en /. ¿Por cierto, porque no formateaste en ext4?

Si sigues teniendo problemas, activa el driver BLK_DEV_PIIX (Intel PIIX/ICH chipsets support), lo encontrarás en 

```
     -> Device Drivers

       -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)
```

----------

## DYNBM

Estimado agdg , gracias a tu ayuda logré resolver el problema (con las desactivaciones que señalaste), muchas gracias, asimismo logré aprender algunas cosas.

Saludos

Atte,.

DYNBM

----------

## Javi

 *DYNBM wrote:*   

> Estimado agdg , gracias a tu ayuda logré resolver el problema (con las desactivaciones que señalaste), muchas gracias, asimismo logré aprender algunas cosas.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Atte,.
> ...

 

Espero que lo primero que hayas aprendido es que la gente, aunque quiera ayudarte, no puede hacerlo si no proporcionas toda la información de entrada. Eso sin hablar ya de que no habías buscado nada de información sobre tu problema ni leído las guías oficiales, porque sino, no se explica.

----------

## DYNBM

Estimado Javi, la verdad es que si había leído las guías oficiales, que no las haya entendido es otra cosa, soy novato en esto de linux, leí harto antes de publicar el problema acá, lo que si comparto contigo es que debí haber proporcionado toda la información de entrada y no parte de ella. De hecho aún sigo leyendo, leyendo y leyendo ya que hay varias cosas que no logro optimizar.

Saludos

DYNBM

 *Javi wrote:*   

>  *DYNBM wrote:*   Estimado agdg , gracias a tu ayuda logré resolver el problema (con las desactivaciones que señalaste), muchas gracias, asimismo logré aprender algunas cosas.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Atte,.
> ...

 

----------

